# kopete from 4.5 and my uvc webcam

## poly_poly-man

for some reason, kopete cannot see my uvc-based webcam, which works perfectly in guvcview and mplayer (with the right options). The video tab in kopete simply does not have any devices selectable.

Built with USE:  addbookmarks autoreplace contactnotes handbook highlight history jabber jingle msn nowlistening oscar pipes privacy ssl statistics texteffect translator urlpicpreview v4l2 yahoo zeroconf

----------

## gerdesj

Some more details please!

Version of Kopete

Type of webcam device

Version of kernel

Did you use the in kernel driver module or "emerge media-video/linux-uvc" ?

Cheers

Jon

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *gerdesj wrote:*   

> Some more details please!
> 
> Version of Kopete
> 
> Type of webcam device
> ...

 kopete 1.0.80 (as comes with 4.5.0), builtin webcam in an hp dv2000, kernel is gentoo sources 2.6.35-r1, in-kernel driver. A /dev/video0 is there, and my user has correct permissions (in video group)...

----------

